# 18. Stippermesse 2019 in Bremen



## ulli1958m (3. März 2019)

Spontan bin ich heute hingefahren... Es war wie immer TOP
9 Uhr ging es los...Türen auf
Bilder sind in der ersten Stunde entstanden, da war es noch nicht zu voll.
Sehr gut war die Beratung an fast allen Ständen wo ich Infos sammeln wollte. Insbesondere bei Matrix (u.a mit T. Küster), HJG Drescher ( sowieso Top Team), Preston (Effkemann), Guru ( _Hengelsport_ Kruidenier NL ) und einige andere.
ups...hier auch super ---> Adelmann-hpt Sitzkiepen Plattformen


----------



## feederbrassen (3. März 2019)

Bei den Stippen wurde ja richtig was aufgefahren. 
Irgendwann bekomme ich das auch mal auf die Kette dahin zu fahren.


----------



## Andal (3. März 2019)

Ja... wenn es nicht so weit wäre!


----------



## phirania (3. März 2019)

Ulli das beste was man bei solch einem Wetter machen kann...
Danke fürs teilen.
Hast doch bestimmt wieder Beim Futter ordendlich zugeschlagen....


----------



## feederbrassen (3. März 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ja... wenn es nicht so weit wäre!


Von mir aus 300 km eine Strecke.
Von dir aus 150-200 mehr wahrscheinlich?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. März 2019)

leider zu weit eine Richtung 400 km


----------



## Andal (3. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Von mir aus 300 km eine Strecke.
> Von dir aus 150-200 mehr wahrscheinlich?


Mit dem Zug..... bleibt nix mehr...!


----------



## geomas (3. März 2019)

War auch da - zum 1. Mal.
Sehr beeindruckend, was dort präsentiert wurde. Mich hat die schiere Menge des Angebots etwas erschlagen.
Hätte mich besser vorbereiten sollen (so wie es der Threadstarter vermutlich getan hat). 
Auch wenn ich letztlich nur etwas Kleinkram erstanden habe bereue ich die 2x300km im Auto keinesfalls.


----------



## ulli1958m (3. März 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Mit dem Zug..... bleibt nix mehr...!


Mit dem Zug....habe ich auch erst vorgehabt....aber bei den Preisen....ne ne


----------



## ulli1958m (3. März 2019)

Was ich immer echt schade finde ist, das man hinterher sieht wer alles da war....hätte mit manchen gerne mal ein  "Hallo ich bin´s usw." ausgetauscht


----------



## Ukel (3. März 2019)

Bin natürlich auch dagewesen, fast mehr mit alten Bekannten geredet als Tackle angesehen. Hatte diesmal keinen Einkaufszettel gemacht, daher eher wahllos durch die Stände geschlendert und Geld gespart.

Edit: und ne Bratwurst gegessen


----------



## ulli1958m (3. März 2019)

Ukel schrieb:


> Bin natürlich auch dagewesen,
> 
> Edit: und ne Bratwurst gegessen


Da habe ich es besser gemacht...ich hatte dreimal Bratwurst


----------



## yukonjack (3. März 2019)

Bin auch gerade zurück. Mein Eindruck, Empfehlungswert aber Angebot ist kleiner geworden. Schnäppchen? Fehlanzeige. Neuigkeiten? Fehlanzeige. Fläschen Beck`s  3,50€ unverschämt.


----------



## gründler (3. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bei den Stippen wurde ja richtig was aufgefahren.



Das ist schon immer so,glaube damals in Heinz seiner alten Schule wo die Messe mal kleiner anfing vor Jahreeeen da gab es diesen so groß noch nicht.

Aber schade ist das hier in De.nicht so viele mit der Pole fischen und man sie nur bei einer ""Randgruppe"" sieht,dabei ist das fischen mit der Pole mehr als ein Spaßiges Angeln und wen man es beherscht auch sehr fängig. Gerade auf große Fische macht es unheimlich Laune und mit Pulla Kit setzt  es dem ganzen noch mal einen drauf (finde ich selbst).

Habe schon öfter überlegt mal hier was über Poles zu schreiben,aber es lohnt sich einfach nicht weil kaum Nachfrage da ist. Und die eingefleischten kennen sich fast eh alle untereinander (Veranstaltungen etc.) für die braucht man nix groß schreiben usw. die kennen das alles.

Aber evtl. wird es ja irgendwann wieder hier mehr in "Mode" kommen,obwohl ich in De. daran nicht mehr glaube.

lg


----------



## Kochtopf (3. März 2019)

Schreib doch mal, ich kenne da ein paar Jungs die das sehr spannend fänden


----------



## yukonjack (3. März 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Das ist schon immer so,glaube damals in Heinz seiner alten Schule wo die Messe mal kleiner anfing vor Jahreeeen da gab es diesen so groß noch nicht.
> 
> Aber schade ist das hier in De.nicht so viele mit der Pole fischen und man sie nur bei einer ""Randgruppe"" sieht,dabei ist das fischen mit der Pole mehr als ein Spaßiges Angeln und wen man es beherscht auch sehr fängig. Gerade auf große Fische macht es unheimlich Laune und mit Pulla Kit setzt  es dem ganzen noch mal einen drauf (finde ich selbst).
> 
> ...


Genau, Futterkorb kann jeder Anfänger.


----------



## Matrix85 (3. März 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Genau, Futterkorb kann jeder Anfänger.


Ja ja... richtig Feedern ist mindestens so anspruchsvoll wie das Fischen mit der Kopfrute


----------



## feederbrassen (3. März 2019)

Ich sehe schon immer wie die
,, Spezialisten " ihre Köpfe zusammen stecken, guck mal der Kleinfisch Angler.
Diese Leute haben keine Ahnung vom Fischen mit der Pol .
War für mich immer schön wenn der Kleinfisch Angler die großen Klodeckel zieht.

Feedern kann also jeder ???

Wenn ich sehe über welche Fläche die Körbe verteilt werden ,so hat das mit feedern für mich jedenfalls nichts zu tun.
Da kommt es ebenfalls auf Präzision und Präsentation an wie beim Stippen auf Kleinfisch ￼

Sorry für OT


----------



## Matrix85 (3. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon immer wie die
> ,, Spezialisten " ihre Köpfe zusammen stecken, guck mal der Kleinfisch Angler.
> Diese Leute haben keine Ahnung vom Fischen mit der Pol .
> War für mich immer schön wenn der Kleinfisch Angler die großen Klodeckel zieht.


Mit der Pol am Rhein auf Barben von 4kilo + 
Die können mit Hilfe der Holo Gummis so fein fischen wie mit keiner anderen angelmethode. 
Ich bewundere das angeln mit der Pol genauso wie du @feederbrassen


----------



## yukonjack (3. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon immer wie die
> ,, Spezialisten " ihre Köpfe zusammen stecken, guck mal der Kleinfisch Angler.
> Diese Leute haben keine Ahnung vom Fischen mit der Pol .
> War für mich immer schön wenn der Kleinfisch Angler die großen Klodeckel zieht.
> ...


Ja.


----------



## Tricast (3. März 2019)

Die Zahl des Tages: 3158


----------



## Tricast (3. März 2019)

Und Herr Geomas hat es nicht mal für nötig erachtet mich ausrufen zu lassen.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. März 2019)

Ich bin mir sicher, geo wollte aufgrund deines Engagements für die Messe nicht stören (und muss jetzt zum Maiükel nach Gieselwerder kommen und Abbitte bei Heinz leisten)


----------



## Tricast (3. März 2019)

Ich bin da nicht mehr involtiert, die Messe macht Susanne und ich hätte jede Menge Zeit gehabt. Außerdem hat auch Susanne am Messetag Zeit, die Arbeit ist vor und nach der Messe. Übrigens war Nordlichtangler auch in Bremen und wir haben ein interessantes Pläuschchen gehalten.


----------



## ulli1958m (3. März 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> Und Herr Geomas hat es nicht mal für nötig erachtet mich ausrufen zu lassen.


Würstchenstand ist das Zauberwort....da trifft man sich


----------



## Nemo (3. März 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Das ist schon immer so,glaube damals in Heinz seiner alten Schule wo die Messe mal kleiner anfing vor Jahreeeen da gab es diesen so groß noch nicht.
> 
> Aber schade ist das hier in De.nicht so viele mit der Pole fischen und man sie nur bei einer ""Randgruppe"" sieht,dabei ist das fischen mit der Pole mehr als ein Spaßiges Angeln und wen man es beherscht auch sehr fängig. Gerade auf große Fische macht es unheimlich Laune und mit Pulla Kit setzt  es dem ganzen noch mal einen drauf (finde ich selbst).
> 
> ...


Schreib ruhig mal darüber, das was es bis jetzt gibt hat mich noch nicht überzeugt. Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass das gezielte Pole Fischen auf größere Fische Spaß macht, aber der Aufwand, der da betrieben wird, um in der Regel (so meine Wahrnehmung) 10-15cm Rotaugen zu stippen, ist eher eine Kunstform und für Liebhaber, oder eben als Wettkampf. 

Macht mir aber trotzdem ebenfalls Spaß, ich stippe sehr gerne meine Köfis mit langen Stippen und hoffe immer auf den Biss eines größeren Exemplars


----------



## Ukel (4. März 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Schreib ruhig mal darüber, das was es bis jetzt gibt hat mich noch nicht überzeugt. Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass das gezielte Pole Fischen auf größere Fische Spaß macht, aber der Aufwand, der da betrieben wird, um in der Regel (so meine Wahrnehmung) 10-15cm Rotaugen zu stippen, ist eher eine Kunstform und für Liebhaber, oder eben als Wettkampf.
> 
> Macht mir aber trotzdem ebenfalls Spaß, ich stippe sehr gerne meine Köfis mit langen Stippen und hoffe immer auf den Biss eines größeren Exemplars



....und alle anderen Zweifler der Pole: das Stippen mit ebenjener ist für mich immer noch mit die gei.... Angelei und man fängt mitnichten nur Kleinfisch damit. Bei uns in der Leine (und teils im MLK) läuft das Feedern gar nicht so besonders, die Fische wollen meistens eher den bewegten Köder haben, auch die guten Brassen und Barben. Und wenn das Gerät passend abgestimmt ist, holt man die damit auch alle raus. 
Leider geht diese Art des Angelns immer weiter zurück, doch gibt es weiterhin noch ein paar Inseln des Glücks, wo diese Technik gepflegt wird.
Der Kopfruten-Stand auf der Stippermesse ist nach wie vor beeeindruckend, aber das Interesse daran scheint schon immer mehr zurückzugehen. Feedern, Methodfeedern u.ä. sind da inzwischen weit mehr gefragt.


----------



## Ukel (4. März 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Würstchenstand ist das Zauberwort....da trifft man sich


Bei deinem Würstchenkonsum besetzt du ja auch dauerhaft den Hotspot, wo fast jeder Angler mal vorbeikommt


----------



## Fr33 (4. März 2019)

Servus - tolle Messe. War einmal da. Muss man aber nen Kurzurlaub drauß machen - sonst ist die lange Autofahrt einfach nix. Ist halt echt weit oben im Norden.


----------



## yukonjack (4. März 2019)

Ukel schrieb:


> ....und alle anderen Zweifler der Pole: das Stippen mit ebenjener ist für mich immer noch mit die gei.... Angelei und man fängt mitnichten nur Kleinfisch damit. Bei uns in der Leine (und teils im MLK) läuft das Feedern gar nicht so besonders, die Fische wollen meistens eher den bewegten Köder haben, auch die guten Brassen und Barben. Und wenn das Gerät passend abgestimmt ist, holt man die damit auch alle raus.
> Leider geht diese Art des Angelns immer weiter zurück, doch gibt es weiterhin noch ein paar Inseln des Glücks, wo diese Technik gepflegt wird.
> Der Kopfruten-Stand auf der Stippermesse ist nach wie vor beeeindruckend, aber das Interesse daran scheint schon immer mehr zurückzugehen. Feedern, Methodfeedern u.ä. sind da inzwischen weit mehr gefragt.


Liegt wohl auch an den nicht ganz billigen Angeboten. Interesse daran ist wohl vorhanden und jeder(fast) Angler will so ein Ding mal befingern. Dann kommt noch das ganze Zubehör dazu. Da läppert sich was zusammen.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. März 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Dann kommt noch das ganze Zubehör dazu. Da läppert sich was zusammen.


Ich kann auf diverse Kits zb verzichten. 
Brauch ich nicht, spreche da aber nur für mich. 
Dennoch bleibt ein saftiger Grundpreis für gutes Gerät der nicht ohne ist .


----------



## Ukel (4. März 2019)

Stimmt natürlich, kostenmäßig durchaus nicht unerheblich


----------



## yukonjack (4. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich kann auf diverse Kits zb verzichten.
> Brauch ich nicht, spreche da aber nur für mich.
> Dennoch bleibt ein saftiger Grundpreis für gutes Gerät der nicht ohne ist .


Ich meinte auch mehr die ganzen Ablagen, Sitzkiepen, diverse Taschen um den ganzen Kram zu verstauen. Bei einem Angeln im letzten Jahr hatte ein Kollege 7 Pole`s aufgebaut, ich war beeindruckt.


----------



## yukonjack (4. März 2019)

Ukel schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich, kostenmäßig durchaus nicht unerheblich


Wobei sich hier die Frage nach der Verhältnismäßigkeit stellt.


----------



## Nemo (4. März 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wobei sich hier die Frage nach der Verhältnismäßigkeit stellt.


Das ist auch mein Hauptproblem an der Geschichte. Das steht für mich nicht wirklich in Relation. Wobei, wenn man die günstigere Version nimmt, braucht man halt Muckis in den Armen und kann dann schon eher von "Sport" sprechen


----------



## Andal (4. März 2019)

Das Stippen, b.z.w. die Affinität zum Stippen, ist auch vor allem eine Frage der Herkunft. Seinerzeit hätte ich mit meinen damals zarten 13 Jahren wohl als das Mondkalb himself weniger Aufsehen erregt, als mit dieser 5 m Teleskopstippe aus honiggelbem Hohlglas. Selbst heute finden sich in Oberbayern noch Bestimmungen für einzelne Gewässer, die ausdrücklich den Fischfang ohne eine Rolle verbieten, weil man sich nicht vorstellen kann, mit einer Stippe mehr als Köderfische zu bändigen.





Btw... auf dem Schild steht übrigens kein Angel- oder gar Stippverbot. Sondern nur, wo und bei wem die Angelkarten erhältlich sind!


----------



## rutilus69 (4. März 2019)

Grins. Auf meiner immer noch sehr gern gefischten Lieblings-Stippe steht noch was von "Germina" und "Made in GDR" 
Leider gibt es aus meiner Angel-Jugend keine Fotos - Vielleicht aber auch besser so


----------



## Ukel (4. März 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wobei sich hier die Frage nach der Verhältnismäßigkeit stellt.


Wer entscheidet denn, was verhältnismäßig ist? Doch jeder für sich selber. Ansonsten könnte wir uns hier gegenseitig ja einiges vorwerfen. 
Wer regelmäßig die Kopfrute nutzt, wird freiwillig mehr investieren, wer’s weniger macht, kauft sich was günstigeres oder lässt es halt.


----------



## Andal (4. März 2019)

Ukel schrieb:


> Wer entscheidet denn, was verhältnismäßig ist? Doch jeder für sich selber. Ansonsten könnte wir uns hier gegenseitig ja einiges vorwerfen.
> Wer regelmäßig die Kopfrute nutzt, wird freiwillig mehr investieren, wer’s weniger macht, kauft sich was günstigeres oder lässt es halt.


Eben. Es soll ja Menschen geben, die geben ein Vermögen für alte, gestempelte Briefmarken aus. Sollen sie auch, denn jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen!


----------



## gründler (4. März 2019)

Moin

Hab gerade nicht so viel Zeit um ausführlich zu schreiben...

Poles gibt es heute schon für wenig Geld,damit meine ich nicht die Telebilligteile von 3-2-1 sondern Steckruten um 10m die auch mit starken Gummis ausgestattet werden können.Fast alle großen Hersteller bieten solche an,ich empfehle auch keinen Anfänger mit ner 16m 3000€ Pole anzufangen.Diese sind in der regel mit Vorsicht zu behandeln und sollten Grundkenntnisse im Pole fischen hergeben.

Für Anfänger reicht zb eine 150-300€ Carp Pole um die 10m,die verzeihen auch mal kleine Fehler und Rämpler,was die teuren eher nicht so verzeihen und nein die wiegen auch keine 10kg mehr.

Das man groß Anbauteile benötigt ist auch nicht unbedingt wichtig,ein Abroller und nen Polenetz an der Kiepe sind zwar sehr hilfreich,aber Angelt man auf einer Wiese kann man die abgesteckten teile auch im Gras ablegen.Auf Steinpackungen wäre der Abroller aber besser.

5 Kits brauch man auch nicht,man kann auch ohne Kits dicke Karpfen,Barben etc. fangen.
Gummizüge sind auch kein Hexenwerk und es gibt auf youtube etliche Videos die zeigen wie man sie einbaut nutzt etc.

Ich gehe die letzten Jahre sehr oft mit 3mm Hohlgummi mit 700 facher Dehnung gezielt auf Carps,das ganze nicht im üblichen Gummizug verfahren ,sondern mit Pulla Kit.

Auch kann man eine nicht Pulla Kit Rute selber umbauen zur Pulla Kit Rute,es gibt dafür Zubehör zum selber umbauen.
So habe ich letzte Woche erst eine 150€  10m Carp Pole zur Pulla Kit Rute umgebaut,dafür diente ein Silikonspritzenaufsatz (die Spitze schräg abgeschitten) als Gummiführung. Loch in die Pole gebohrt/geschliffen (leicht schräg) und die Silikonaufsatzspitze darin verklebt.Gummi durch und fertig ist ne Pulla Kit Pole.
Man kann aber auch Bushes und co kaufen.







Das Problem bei fertig gekauften Pulla Kits Poles,diese sind fast alle für Uk Gewässer gebaut und der Gummi läuft nur über 2 Teile,wir haben hier aber tiefere Gewässer und brauchen meist 3-4 teilige Kits.Also eine normale Carp Pole genommen und selber umgebaut,ist kein Hexenwerk. 


Hier noch was zum gucken..






Und hier mal was zum Aushalten von Poles 









So muss wieder ran,werde die tage mal nach Zeit noch was schreiben.oder dreh evtl.mal nen kleines Video.

lg


----------



## geomas (4. März 2019)

@gründler : Danke, sehr informativ.

Ich habe lange nachgedacht, wann ich hier im Nordosten der Republik den letzten „Hochleistungs-Stipper” gesehen habe. Das war tatsächlich noch zu DDR-Zeiten. Zwei „Große” (sprich 17,18 oder 19 Jahre alt) fingen dicht neben mir einen Brassen nach dem nächsten während bei mir (ich war ca. 12 Jahre jung) so gar nichts ging (vermutlich mit Wurm an der 4m-Teleskopstippe).
In den letzten Jahrzehnten hab ich hier Stipper nur als Köderfisch- oder Kochtopfangler* gesehen. Typischerweise mit Teleskopstippen von 5 oder 6 Metern.
Angler, die Feedern, sieht man hier fast so häufig wie die typischen Aalangler. Kunstköderangeln auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht ist mit weitem Abstand die Nummer 1.

War sehr interessant, die Vielzahl an Poles, Sitzkiepen auf der Messe zu sehen.



*) ist nicht abwertend gemeint; wenn sich jemand sein Abendbrot angelt ist das natürlich vollkommen okay


----------



## Nemo (4. März 2019)

So, jetzt habt ihr's geschafft, ich muss mal wieder was neues ausprobieren

Browning battle carp 10m
https://mobile.angelplatz.de/browning-battle-carp-1000-pole-10-m--az1370

Daiwa power carp 10m
https://www.anglingdirect.de/daiwa-...djHW_0kCMvZzqcnQqmZloHbJ3QRIi2lkaAo_fEALw_wcB

Kann man damit was anfangen?


----------



## Wuemmehunter (4. März 2019)

So  nun werde ich auch mal meinen Stippermessesenf dazugeben. 
1. Ich bin ein glücklicher Mensch, habe nur 25 km Anreise.
2. Es war wie in jedem Jahr klasse, man lernt immer neue Menschen kennen
3. Es gab richtig viel Neues ( bei den neun Twin Tip Duo Ruten von Drennan konnte ich mich einfach nicht  mehr abwenden)
4. Danke für die Wurst Heinz, war lecker!


----------



## Kochtopf (4. März 2019)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So  nun werde ich auch mal meinen Stippermessesenf dazugeben.
> 1. Ich bin ein glücklicher Mensch, habe nur 25 km Anreise.
> 2. Es war wie in jedem Jahr klasse, man lernt immer neue Menschen kennen
> 3. Es gab richtig viel Neues ( *bei den neun Twin Tip Duo Ruten von Drennan konnte ich mich einfach nicht  mehr abwenden*)
> 4. Danke für die Wurst Heinz, war lecker!



Erzählerzählerzähl


----------



## Wuemmehunter (4. März 2019)

Ja, das war so: Das schlendere ich so über die Messe und bleibe wie in fast jedem Jahr beim Stand von Andreas Bruners (www.friedfischen.de) hängen. Wir plaudern etwas über die vielen nicht gefangenen Barben, Döbel und Alande des vergangen Jahres, dann über die Fische, die wir in diesem Jahr wahrscheinlich wieder nicht fangen werden und landen schließlich irgendwann beim Tackle. Ich frage ihn, was es bei ihm so Neues gibt? Er lächelt und holt eine der neuen Drennans aus dem Rutenständer. Was soll ich sagen, ich war sofort verliebt! Zum einen, weil ich Twin Tip -Ruten sehr schätze (sie geben mir das gute Gefühl, nicht viel Geld in eine nur eingeschränkt nutzbare Rute investiert zu haben). Und dann war da noch dieses unaufdringlich tiefdunkle Grün, in dem der schlanke Blank lackiert ist. „Du brauchst nicht noch einen Satz Twin Tip Ruten", habe ich mir gesagt. Aber das wusste ich schon, dass ich das Portemonnaie zücken muss. Kurz zum Hintergrund: Der Andreas hat mir vor vier Jahren die Twintip-Ruten von Fox verkauft, Stöcker mit denen ich zig mal im Jahr unterwegs bin. Sie sind 12'' lang besitzen je ein Spitzenteil mit 1,75 lb und eines mit 2,25 lb, sind also relativ harte Gerten. Mit denen fische ich nach Trottingmanier mit der Pin am Rutenhalter, mit den härten Spitzen geht es im Sommer oft auf Aal und selbst zum Deadbaitfischen auf Hecht im kleinen Fluss habe ich sie schon benutzt. Einfach sensationell vielseitige Ruten!
Die Teile von Drennan sind noch vielseitiger, aber auch deutlich sensibler. Sie haben je eine Quiverspitze  und gleich zwei vergleichsweise harte Feederspitzen (2 und 3 oz). Diesmal habe ich auch kein lupenreines Pärchen genommen, sondern je eine Rute mit 1,5 lb und die andere mit 1,25 lb Testkurve. Wenn es auf große Alande, Brassen und Barben geht, fische eh meist nur eine Rute.
Zuhause musste ich meine beiden neuen Lieblinge erstmal ausgiebig befühlen, hab schon mal meine beiden Baitrunner probehalber angeschraubt und konnte mich gar nicht an diesem wunderschönen Grün sattsehen. Und ich freue mich bereits tierisch auf den ersten Tag, wo ich die beiden Stöckchen an die Wümme ausführen werde. Dort sind Barben und Döbel zwar die Ausnahme, aber ein 50er Aland oder ein ordentlicher Brassen werden an diesen Ruten sicher auch viel, viel Freude bereiten. Drückt mir die Daumen...


----------



## Kochtopf (4. März 2019)

Danke für die Einschätzung, Drennanruten machen Glücklich munkeln die weisen des Boardes (und ich plappere es gedankenlos nach, einfach weil es stimmt)


----------



## Wuemmehunter (4. März 2019)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen: Letztes Jahr hatte ich mir die Tench Float von der Messe mitgebracht. Ich wollte das erste Mal nach über 40 Jahren auf Schleie angeln (Bin eigentlich ein reiner Flussangler).  Am 30. April war es soweit. Endlich mal wieder eine Schleie am Band, 53 cm und goldgrün, herrlich!


----------



## Kochtopf (4. März 2019)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen: Letztes Jahr hatte ich mir die Tench Float von der Messe mitgebracht. Ich wollte das erste Mal nach über 40 Jahren auf Schleie angeln (Bin eigentlich ein reiner Flussangler).  Am 30. April war es soweit. Endlich mal wieder eine Schleie am Band, 53 cm und goldgrün, herrlich!


Die Tenchfloat konnte ich letztes Jahr mal begrabbeln- ein wirklich feines Stöckchen! Der Drill muss fast eine transzendente Erfahrung für dich gewesen sein - von meiner Seite wohlwollender Neid!


----------



## Tricast (4. März 2019)

@ Wuemmhunter: Da hast Du aber Glück dass die Stippermesse in Bremen ist und Du nicht jedesmal in den Wallfahrtsort Fröndenberg pilgern mußt.


----------



## gründler (4. März 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> So, jetzt habt ihr's geschafft, ich muss mal wieder was neues ausprobieren
> 
> Browning battle carp 10m
> https://mobile.angelplatz.de/browning-battle-carp-1000-pole-10-m--az1370
> ...



Ja damit kann man einsteigen,welche dir jetzt mehr zu sagt bleibt dein Ding (finde die Daiwa schöner),die nehmen sich beide nicht viel,also sind beide fast Identisch vom Aufbau her.

Da nen 1,8 - 2,5mm Gummi rein und du kannst Carps Ärgern gehen,das ganze mit ner ner Pose um 0,5-1gr und 8-10er  Carphaken und dann wird die schon krum ^^ 

Das Gummi solltest  du über 3 teile einziehen ,gehe mal davon aus das du sie nicht zur Pulla Kit Rute umbauen willst,Videos zum Gummieinbau findest du etliche unter youtube......Pole Elastic zb. eingeben.

lg


----------



## Wuemmehunter (4. März 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> @ Wuemmhunter: Da hast Du aber Glück dass die Stippermesse in Bremen ist und Du nicht jedesmal in den Wallfahrtsort Fröndenberg pilgern mußt.


Der Genuss liegt in der Beschränkung! Weihnachten ist auch nur einmal im Jahr!


----------



## Nemo (4. März 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Ja damit kann man einsteigen,welche dir jetzt mehr zu sagt bleibt dein Ding (finde die Daiwa schöner),die nehmen sich beide nicht viel,also sind beide fast Identisch vom Aufbau her.
> 
> Da nen 1,8 - 2,5mm Gummi rein und du kannst Carps Ärgern gehen,das ganze mit ner ner Pose um 0,5-1gr und 8-10er  Carphaken und dann wird die schon krum ^^
> 
> ...


Danke für die Tipps, tendiere auch zu der Daiwa.
Letzte Frage dazu, welche Schnurstärke wäre da ratsam? Normalerweise würde ich 0,3 oder 0,35 nehmen um für die dickeren genügend Reserven zu haben.


----------



## gründler (4. März 2019)

18-22er reicht da hab ich schon etliche ü 10pfd  mit rausgenudelt,ich nehme gern die Balzer Platium Royal,die trägt gut was und ist schön weich.

Der Hohlgummi arbeitet dir da schon entgegen,so das du keine dicken Schnüre brauchst.


----------



## geomas (4. März 2019)

@Wuemmehunter : Glückwunsch zu den Twin-Tips! Mal ne Frage: nutzt Du die Tench&Specimen Float auch zum Trotten? 
Ich hab die Tench Float seit ein paar Jahren (meine absolute Lieblings-Posenrute) und frag mich beim Lesen Deines Textes, ob Du den strafferen Fox Twin-Tips den Vorzug beim Trotten gibst (und falls ja - warum?).


----------



## feederbrassen (4. März 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Ja damit kann man einsteigen,welche dir jetzt mehr zu sagt bleibt dein Ding (finde die Daiwa schöner),die nehmen sich beide nicht viel,also sind beide fast Identisch vom Aufbau her.
> 
> Da nen 1,8 - 2,5mm Gummi rein und du kannst Carps Ärgern gehen,das ganze mit ner ner Pose um 0,5-1gr und 8-10er  Carphaken und dann wird die schon krum ^^
> 
> ...


Die taugen dann auch was zum Tunken im Rhein geh ich mal von aus? 
Meiner alten Daiwa, Gummizug war da nie vorgesehen, mag ich das nicht zumuten auch wenn es mich juckt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (4. März 2019)

@geomas: Habe mit der Tench auch schon getrottet und sie hat sich auch da bewährt! Das ich einer der Twintips meist den Vorzug gebe, liegt schlicht und einfach daran, dass sie im Dauereinsatz sind und immer griffbereit im Futteral liegen. Die Tench muss ich erst aus dem Schrank holen. Und weil sie dreiteilig ist, mag ich sie nicht außerhalb ihres eigenen Futterals transportieren.


----------



## geomas (4. März 2019)

^ Danke! Ich hätte aktionsseitig die strafferen Fox TwinTips im Nachteil gesehen (bin selbst kein Trotter, nur neugierig).
Ich hoffe, daß Du bei Gelegenheit mal einen „am Wasser”-Bericht zu den Drennan Twin-Tips schreibst (gerne drüben am Ükel-Stammtisch, so Du magst).


----------



## Wuemmehunter (4. März 2019)

Werde ich tun!


----------



## Nemo (4. März 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> 18-22er reicht da hab ich schon etliche ü 10pfd  mit rausgenudelt,ich nehme gern die Balzer Platium Royal,die trägt gut was und ist schön weich.
> 
> Der Hohlgummi arbeitet dir da schon entgegen,so das du keine dicken Schnüre brauchst.



Danke, probiere ich mal so aus. Bin echt gespannt. Hatte schon mal einen Karpfen an der Kinderangel mit Forellenschnur. Das war recht herausfordernd

Die Ruten muss man tatsächlich selbst absägen und die Gummis einbauen?


----------



## Ukel (4. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die taugen dann auch was zum Tunken im Rhein geh ich mal von aus?
> Meiner alten Daiwa, Gummizug war da nie vorgesehen, mag ich das nicht zumuten auch wenn es mich juckt.


Geht sicherlich auch zum Tunken, allerdings werden diese beiden Ruten wahrscheinlich etwas schwabbelig sein, da kommt der Anschlag mit etwas Verzögerung durch. Stark genug sind sie aber bestimmt beide.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. März 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Die Ruten muss man tatsächlich selbst absägen und die Gummis einbauen?


Das betrifft nur den Pulla Kit .
Es gibt eine andere Variante ,da wird alles in der Rute verbaut bzw eingezogen. 
Von Matrix gibts ne Torque Pol, die ist schon für den Pulla Kit vorbereitet .
Lese mich da selbst gerade ein. 
Ich will damit aber nur Tunken


----------



## feederbrassen (4. März 2019)

Ukel schrieb:


> Geht sicherlich auch zum Tunken, allerdings werden diese beiden Ruten wahrscheinlich etwas schwabbelig sein, da kommt der Anschlag mit etwas Verzögerung durch. Stark genug sind sie aber bestimmt beide.


Ich denke mal da sollte man dann 500 aufwärts investieren damit es nicht schwabbelt? 
Das kann ich nicht ab ,auch wenn ich den Stock nicht oft brauche .


----------



## Ukel (4. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich denke mal da sollte man dann 500 aufwärts investieren damit es nicht schwabbelt?
> Das kann ich nicht ab ,auch wenn ich den Stock nicht oft brauche .



Vielleicht auch schon bei etwas weniger Euros, aber liegst schon ganz gut damit. Browning hat da die Hyper Carp Ruten oder Black Magic Carp, kenne sie aber nicht aus eigenem Gebrauch, nur Katalog-Info 
https://www.zebco-europe.biz/fileadmin/downloads/kataloge_2019/DE/Browning_2019.pdf
Damit hätte man sicherlich mehr Freude. Alles halt eine Frage, wieviel man investieren möchte.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. März 2019)

Ukel schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch schon bei etwas weniger Euros, aber liegst schon ganz gut damit. Browning hat da die Hyper Carp Ruten oder Black Magic Carp, kenne sie aber nicht aus eigenem Gebrauch, nur Katalog-Info
> https://www.zebco-europe.biz/fileadmin/downloads/kataloge_2019/DE/Browning_2019.pdf
> Damit hätte man sicherlich mehr Freude. Alles halt eine Frage, wieviel man investieren möchte.


Ich möchte ja auch Spass damit haben.
Der kommt aber bei nem Schwabbelstock bei mir garnicht erst auf. 
Muss ich eh erst begrabbeln können, sonst wird das nix. 
Danke für deine Infos


----------



## Ukel (5. März 2019)

Begrabbeln ist immer gut


----------



## yukonjack (5. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja auch Spass damit haben.
> Der kommt aber bei nem Schwabbelstock bei mir garnicht erst auf.
> Muss ich eh erst begrabbeln können, sonst wird das nix.
> Danke für deine Infos


Wenn du den Schwabbelstock nur lange genug begrabbelts hört er von alleine auf zu schwabbeln und der Spass kommt dann von selbst


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. März 2019)




----------



## Andal (5. März 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wenn du den Schwabbelstock nur lange genug begrabbelts hört er von alleine auf zu schwabbeln und der Spass kommt dann von selbst


Ein Schwein, wer hier nicht an den Besuch im Angelladen denkt!


----------



## feederbrassen (5. März 2019)

*Wo ist der Ferkel Fahnder *wenn man ihn braucht


----------



## feederbrassen (5. März 2019)

Ich steh eben auf steife Ruten


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich steh eben auf steife Ruten



Jetzt wäre mir irgendwie lieber du wärst ne Frau....


----------



## feederbrassen (5. März 2019)

Was kann ich dazu wenn euch die Fantasie durchgeht ​


----------



## Kochtopf (5. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Was kann ich dazu wenn euch die Fantasie durchgeht ​


Nichts schlägt eine parabolische Rutenaktion (aber ein Bruch ist auch hier schmerzhaft)


----------



## feederbrassen (5. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nichts schlägt eine parabolische Rutenaktion (aber ein Bruch ist auch hier schmerzhaft)


Ich kipp zwar jetzt wieder Öl ins Feuer aber eine Pol sollte stehen wie eine eins. 
Sie soll nicht ab Mitte durchhängen. 
Nach schwingen, schwabbeln ,darf sie auch nicht. 
Ich mag diese Art Ruten nicht.


----------



## Ukel (5. März 2019)

Leute, geht mal wieder Angeln, damit ihr auf andere Gedanken kommt


----------



## gründler (5. März 2019)

Je steifer desto teurer und auch Bruchanfälliger wird es auch.

Ich weiß nicht wie viele Poles ich habe aber so um die 30 Stk sind das wohl,etliche gewonnen etliche gekauft von Tele/Steck/Speed...etc. von billiger bis Super High End.

Klar ist extremes schwabbeln nicht gerad schön,aber um jemand aufn geschmack zu bringen reicht es erstmal mit so einer "zu lernen".Wer dann gefallen findet wird auch von selbst tiefer in die Materie eintauchen und sich evtl.die ein oder andere teurere Stange gönnen.

Und so schlimm wie noch vor 20 Jahren schwabbeln die meisten heute auch nicht mehr,wie gesagt um zu schauen ob es einen fun macht brauch man sich nicht gleich nen fettes teures Bundle gönnen,da reichen die bis 300€ Poles erstmal hin.

Preston/Matrix/ Sensas.....etc. haben da einige Poles um 200 -300€ die einer teuren Rute schon sehr nahe kommen aber trotzdem noch "Anfänger fehler" verzeihen.

Ich fände es schon schön wenn einige dadurch gefallen an der Pole finden würden auch wenn sie nicht Supersteif ist,der Rest kommt von alleine oder halt nicht.....

lg


----------



## Kochtopf (5. März 2019)

Da sich hier gerade geballte Kompetenz, äh, ballt helft mir bitte auf die Sprünge:
Pole, Chip, kopfrute, stippe meint alles das gleiche?
Wann nutzt man woran einen Gummizug und wann verzichtet man auf die Montage?
Einmal Gummi eingezogen heißt immer damit fischen müssen?
Was sollte man als Wald und Wiesen nebenbei stipper investieren um Spaß an der Methode zu haben ohne einen Bababanküberfall begehen zu müssen?

Ich würde ja gerne mit der Rollenlosen fischen aber traurig genug - ich habe keine Ahnung. Verzeiht mir bitte und erleuchtet mich


----------



## ulli1958m (5. März 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Je steifer desto teurer und auch Bruchanfälliger wird es auch. Habe auf der Messe die Matrix...ich meine MTX 1 in der Hand gehabt. UP 599 Euro....war schon begeistert wie steif die Rute für das Geld ist
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie viele Poles ich habe aber so um die 30 Stk sind das wohl,etliche gewonnen etliche gekauft von Tele/Steck/Speed...etc. von billiger bis Super High End.
> Ich hab leider nie eine eigene 13m gehabt....bei 11,5m war Schluß ( Sensas Carp x80 )....reichte auch hier für den DEK bis er verbreitert wurde und die Kante jetzt bei 12-13m liegt.
> ...


Aufgegeben habe ich das angeln mit der Pole vor ein paar Jahren, weil ich keinen Bock mehr hatte immer abzustecken nur weil wieder so eine scheixx Grundel am Haken war.

Trotzdem denke ich öfter drüber nach mir eine gebrauchte 13/14,5m Rute zu zulegen.....muss allerdings noch testen wie lange ich auf einer Sitzkiepe hocken kann, wegen aua Rücken.


----------



## Tricast (5. März 2019)

Mensch Schmortopf das ist ganz einfach: Kopfrute oder Pole wird mit verkürzter Schnur gefischt, die Rute muß abgesteckt werden beim Landen des Fisches. Diese Ruten werden mit einem innenliegenden Gummizug gefischt.
Stippe oder auch Whip ist eine Teleskoprute (ohne Ringe - mit Ringe früher eine beringte Stippe, heute auch Bolo genannt) und wird mit langer Schnur gefischt (Lang/Lang). Bei diesen Ruten wird die Schnur direkt an die Spitze geklöppelt.
Und dann kann noch jeder machen wozu er lustig ist!


----------



## gründler (5. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da sich hier gerade geballte Kompetenz, äh, ballt helft mir bitte auf die Sprünge:
> Pole, Chip, kopfrute, stippe meint alles das gleiche?
> Wann nutzt man woran einen Gummizug und wann verzichtet man auf die Montage?
> Einmal Gummi eingezogen heißt immer damit fischen müssen?
> ...



Dem Geld sind da keine grenzen gesetzt,aber so 300 € rum geht schon was.
Zum Gummizug usw.das alles zu schreiben ist viel,daher empfehle ich youtube zu nutzen und sich vorwiegend auf Englische Videos konzentrieren,da gibt es die meisten Infos.Es gibt auch Deutsche Videos aber eher weniger.

Gummizug ist halt ne Art Bremse und Reserve  und je dicker der Gummi wird desto größer dürfen die fische werden (siehe Welsvideo).

In Telestippen ist kein Gummi vorgesehen und die dienen eher der fischerei auf kleinere fische, können aber auch mit größeren klar kommen,haben aber halt nicht die Reserve im Drill wie eine Gummizugmontage.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. März 2019)

Könnte mir mal Spass machen auszuprobieren, so als eingefleischter Spinner ...

Wäre die Messe in vernünftiger Nähe, würde ich hingehen.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. März 2019)

Und ne Marginpole ist dann eine kurze robuste Rute mit Gummizug, habe ich das richtig eingeordnet?
Denke da an die Döbelpirsch bei Hochwasser, da nervt zuviel rumgebamsel nur


----------



## feederbrassen (5. März 2019)

Fürs feine fischen habe ich noch meine alte DAIWA.
Ich gucke gerade nach etwas, ,vernünftigem "wo ich mit Tunken kann.
Die Liga. die schon knackt wenn der Daumen beim,, auswerfen "oben auf dem Blank drückt ist nicht meine. 
Hab jetzt eine von Matrix im Netz gesehen die werde ich mir in Natura bei meinem Dealer ansehen und auch da kaufen wenn sie mir zusagt.


----------



## gründler (5. März 2019)

Ja eine Margin hat meistens Pulla Kit verbaut (Gummi kommt seitlich aus der Pole),aber da diese Poles nur überwiegend für Uk Gewässer gebaut sind,läuft der Gummi nur über 2 teile.da wir hier in De.aber meist tiefere Gewässer haben reichen 2 teile nicht immer (verkürzt auf 2 teile nur ca 1,50 - 2m Schnur).

Hat man also 3m Wasser brauch man schon min 3 teiliges Kit oder besser 4.

Daher habe ich meine Pulla Kits selbst gebaut mit 3 und 4 teiligen Kits von normalen Carp Poles,damit ich auch in zb 3m Wassertiefe angeln kann.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. März 2019)

Danke, ihr wart mir eine große Hilfe!


----------



## gründler (5. März 2019)

Ach und zur Länge,eine Steckrute kann man auf der länge fischen wie man möchte,manchmal brauch man 14m manchmal nur 3m.

Mag man also nur auf 3m länge fischen nimmt man nur die ersten 3 teile (auch Kit genannt) und legt die anderen teile hinter sich.


----------



## feederbrassen (5. März 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Hat man also 3m Wasser brauch man schon min 3 teiliges Kit oder besser 4.
> 
> Daher habe ich meine Pulla Kits selbst gebaut mit 3 und 4 teiligen Kits von normalen Carp Poles,damit ich auch in zb 3m Wassertiefe angeln kann.


Die Matrix ist für so ein Pulla Kit vorbereitet. 
Rein Theoretisch könnte man das auch versetzen ,ich meine wenn es im zweiten Teil vorgesehen ist es in eigen Regie selbst umbauen im vierten Teil ?
Oder gleich ein anderes System verwenden?


----------



## gründler (5. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die Matrix ist für so ein Pulla Kit vorbereitet.
> Rein Theoretisch könnte man das auch versetzen ,ich meine wenn es im zweiten Teil vorgesehen ist es in eigen Regie selbst umbauen im vierten Teil ?
> Oder gleich ein anderes System verwenden?



Wenn du es versetzen willst musst du entweder ein neues Loch bohren in teil 3- 4 oder 5 oder eine innen liegende Umlenkrolle von Preston benutzen.






Doch dann hast du das Problem wenn du absteckst und hast noch 4 teile.... wie kommst du an das Gummi im Loch an teil 2 ???
Das mag gehen aber du hast ja dann trotzdem noch zb 3m Schnur,das Gummi hängt aber beim teil 2.

Da kannst du auch gleich ne normale Carp Pole nehmen und die selbst oder vom Händler im 3 oder 4 teil das Loch bohren lassen und  die führung einkleben lassen.

Das selbst bohren/schleifen ist aber echt kein Hexenwerk,hatte ja das Video hier schon geposted. Habe schon 5 Stk selbst gebaut und auch die führung verklebt.


----------



## feederbrassen (5. März 2019)

Das ergibt Sinn. Danke  dir für deine Hilfe .


----------



## gründler (5. März 2019)

Wer überwiegend nur flache Gewässer hat so um 1m tiefe,der kann sich eine Margin Uk Pulla Kit Pole zu legen.Wer aber auf 3-5m Wassertiefe fischt nimmt lieber ne normale Pole und baut ein Innen liegenden Gummi ein,oder baut sich selbst ein Pulla Bush in teil 3-4-5 ein. Dafür brauch man dann aber auch noch nen größeres Schutzrohr nur für das Kit...weil es muss ja auseinander gebaut werden und die Gummimontage bleibt ja trotzdem so in allen teilen bestehen,so kann man die teile nur nebeneinander transportieren.

Ausser die teile 1-4 sind teleskopisch dann kann mann sie in der Pole selbst transportieren und Gummi locker mit reinlegen,da er ja nur unter Zug steht wenn er auf Spannung steht.


----------



## feederbrassen (5. März 2019)

Die meist befischen Tiefen sind 3 - 5 m
Wäre ja Praktisch wenn die ersten drei 
Teile dann teleskopisch sind. 
Bei ner 10 bis 11 m Pol ist da bestimmt was auf dem Markt. 
Werde mich auch mal in NL umsehen. 
Da ist diese Angelei  eh mehr verbreitet als hier. 
Danke nochmals für die Klasse Informationen


----------



## gründler (5. März 2019)

Wenn du dir auf 3 teile nen gutes 15-20€ 2-2,5mm Hohlgummi mit 700%  Dehnung rein ziehst (innen liegend verbaut),reicht das drei mal.

Fischt du in 3m Wassertiefe ,benutzt du ca 3m Schnur auf 3 teile,fischt du auf 5m tiefe nimmst du 4-5 teile und steckst zum Keschern da immer ab.

Ein innen befestigter Gummi (also kein Pulla System) auf 3 teile eingebaut mit 700%  Dehnung,reicht für so manche dicke Barbe dreimal aus.
Und keine Angst wenn der Gummi auch mal bis zu 10m und mehr aus der Pole kommt,wenn der vernünftig verbaut und verknotet ist hält das auch.
Mein größter Carp auf einer 14.5m Carp Pole hatte 22 Pfd und nen Graser von 1.20m hat sie auch schon gebändigt.


----------



## Andal (6. März 2019)

700 fache Dehnung? Bist du dir da ganz sicher? 3 m Gummi auf 2.100 m gedehnt?


----------



## gründler (6. März 2019)

https://shop.matchanglershop.de/de/...ummi-Strech-700-1-2mm-bis-2-8mm-3m::2935.html

Ok 700% sind es.

lg


----------



## .Capricornus. (6. März 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> 700 fache Dehnung? Bist du dir da ganz sicher? 3 m Gummi auf 2.100 m gedehnt?



Am besten überprüfst Du Deine Rechnung nochmal - da steht 700% ...


----------



## feederbrassen (6. März 2019)

.Capricornus. schrieb:


> Am besten überprüfst Du Deine Rechnung nochmal - da steht 700% ...


Pfeifffer ,Kopfrechnen 6,setzten


----------



## Wuemmehunter (6. März 2019)

Um die ganze (überflüssige)"eh Du kannst nicht rechnen"-Debatte zu beenden: gründler hatte (wie auch ich mich zu erinnern meine) versehentlich 700fach geschrieben und sich nach dem Einwand von andal in seinem post von 700fach in 700% korrigiert. Ist doch völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Ukel (6. März 2019)

Nach meiner Erfahrung sind günstige, also deutlich unter 500 €,  13 m Karpfenstippen auf voller Länge meistens keine großen Freudenspender, weil doch etwas schwabbelig und, jetzt bringe ich noch was rein, das Balancegewicht, oft nicht sehr optimal ist. Bedeutet i. A. also mehr oder weniger kopflastig. Um ein oder zwei Teile verkürzt sind diesen Ruten aber o.k.
Deshalb wichtig, immer schön die Rute in die Hand, bevor der Deal abgewickelt wird.

Ansonsten hat Gründler auch schon vieles erklärt.


----------



## gründler (6. März 2019)

Moin

Ja hatte mich verschrieben und es verbessert in %.

Zum Balancegewicht...da hat mein Nachbar Ukel auch recht,eine 13m Pole für zb 299€ ist nicht zu vergleichen mit ner 13m 1699€ Pole.

Aber wie schon gesagt,als Anfänger gleich mal solche Summen usw.brauch man nicht machen um zu gucken ob es einen Spaß macht.

Es gibt schon einige Poles unter 500€ die einer teueren sehr nahe kommen,also was die Steifheit usw angeht.Aber auch hier hat mein Nachbar recht,es ist besser man hat die Rute aufgebaut vorher mal "gewedelt".
Das Problem,nur wenige Händler vor Ort haben mehrere Poles im Laden stehen,weil kaum noch nachfrage in De.besteht.

Aber es gibt ja mittlerweile fast für jede neuere Pole nen Video im Netz ,so kann man sich grob nen Eindruck machen,wenn sie im Video damit fischen.
Und man sollte schon bei Marken gucken ( Sensas,Colmic,Matrix,Preston,Browning...etc) und nicht die Schwippi Schwappi von 3-2-1 für 79€ kaufen.

Aber das beste ist immer noch vor dem Kauf die Pole auf voller länge in der Hand gehalten zu haben, am besten auf einer Kiepe.
Nur wie gesagt es gibt nur ein paar Händler in De.die sowas auch anbieten können.Dafür ist die Messe in Bremen wieder Goldwert,weil da fast alle neuen Poles in reihe und Glied liegen und man sich durchtesten kann.

Zb die CDrome (Pulla Pole),für ihr Geld eine sehr schöne Pole die auch nicht schwabbelt,leider nicht in 13m erhältlich.






Ps: Da fällt mir ein Thomas und Franz haben mal nen Video darüber gemacht...

*Karpfen stippen am Carpodrom! bei youtube in Suchleiste eingeben.*


----------



## Ukel (6. März 2019)

Hallo Nachbar,
So sieht es aus. 

Um mal den Schwabbel einer zu günstigen Kopfrute aufzuzeigen, schaut mal hier http://www.hegefischen.de/colmic-kopfruten-kits.htm
Und scrollt zur Roubasienne Atomic Carp für 349 € runter, dort ist angegeben, wieweit die Rute bei 11,5 und bei 13 m durchhängt (Abweichung zur Ideallinie), 35,5 cm zu 66 cm.  1,5 m machen hier eine Menge aus. Die hatte ich vorübergehend auch mal, ist aber recht schnell aus meinem Bestand verschwunden. Der link ist zwar 15 Jahre alt, aber gilt auch heute noch weitgehend so, was stark durchhängt, schwabbelt mehr.

Das ist auch das schöne am Kopfrutenstand auf der Messe, da hat man sie nebeneinander und kann vergleichen.


----------



## gründler (6. März 2019)

Die Atomic habe ich noch und fische sie noch manchmal auf 7-11m mit 3mm Gummi.Von der kraft her ein Bulle.... nur auf voller länge hängt sie halt durch.
Auch die Bomb Carp hab ich und die Rk Carp habe ich auch noch (was man so damals halt gewonnen und gekauft hat).

lg


----------



## Andal (6. März 2019)

Das ist so schade am Stippen. Will man es versuchen, geht es richtig ins Geld und will man sparen, wirds nix... 

500,- € für einen nackten Stock und sonst nix... da kriegt man schon eine recht komplette und wahrlich nicht schlechte Feederausrüstung.


----------



## feederbrassen (6. März 2019)

Danke nochmals an die Erfahrenen @Ukel und @gründler für eure Tipps.
Das man für vernünftiges tackle auch gute Kohle über den Ladentisch geht ist klar .
War bei den Bereichen die ich im angeln abdecke nicht anders. 
Die einen haben den Golf draußen vor
dem Haus zum fahren und meiner steht in Form von Match, Feederruten usw hält in meinem Keller .
Ich werde mir mal verschiedene Ruten angucken,, begrabbeln "
und dann werde ich für meine Vorlieben und Einsatzzwecke schon was passendes finden .


----------



## gründler (6. März 2019)

Gibt es bei dir Veranstaltungen im Stippen? Wenn ja fahre (gilt auch für andere) mal hin und guck dir so die Poles an die da gefischt werden.Solltest du nett fragen darfst du bestimmt auch mal die ein oder andere in die Hand nehmen.

In Holland gibt es bestimmt das ein oder andere Angeln wo 30 Poles in Reihe stehen,da kannst du dir schon mal nen Überblick verschaffen wie die einzelnen sich machen.Habe schon oft auf Veranstaltungen Angler getroffen die sich so beraten haben.

Und die meisten Stipper sind auch gewillt dir Info usw.zu geben oder das man mal auf die Kiepe darf und die Stange life testet.


----------



## Ukel (6. März 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Die Atomic habe ich noch und fische sie noch manchmal auf 7-11m mit 3mm Gummi.Von der kraft her ein Bulle.... nur auf voller länge hängt sie halt durch.
> Auch die Bomb Carp hab ich und die Rk Carp habe ich auch noch (was man so damals halt gewonnen und gekauft hat).
> 
> lg


Bei der Länge ist/war sie ganz brauchbar, dann hatte ich auch noch eine Carpa Strong oder so, halt alles Colmic, weil ja der wohlsortierte Händler nicht weit weg ist, R. in Nienburg. Fürs Grobe habe ich die Colmic Overkill, gebraucht mit ner anderen Stippe zum guten Preis bekommen.


----------



## feederbrassen (6. März 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Gibt es bei dir Veranstaltungen im Stippen?


Nur in NL. 
Das Angebot in den Läden an Polruten hier in DE ist sehr bescheiden. 
In NL sieht es besser aus. 
Für mich ist immer ganz wichtig das ich die Rute vor einem Kauf in der Hand gehabt habe. 
Sonst gibt's nur ein langes Gesicht weil mir irgendwas nicht passt. 
Termine in NL zu erfahren wann wo was stattfindet ist kein Problem.


----------



## gründler (6. März 2019)

Ukel schrieb:


> Bei der Länge ist/war sie ganz brauchbar, dann hatte ich auch noch eine Carpa Strong oder so, halt alles Colmic, weil ja der wohlsortierte Händler nicht weit weg ist, R. in Nienburg. Fürs Grobe habe ich die Colmic Overkill, gebraucht mit ner anderen Stippe zum guten Preis bekommen.



Ja Uwe kennt wohl jeder,ja kann mich immer nie von Tackle trennen,auch von gewonnen dingen... die stehen zwar meist nur rum aber was man hat ,hat man ^^


----------



## gründler (6. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nur in NL.
> Das Angebot in den Läden an Polruten hier in DE ist sehr bescheiden.
> In NL sieht es besser aus.
> Für mich ist immer ganz wichtig das ich die Rute vor einem Kauf in der Hand gehabt habe.
> ...



Ja kann ich dir nur empfehlen und kost ja nix,da sieht man schon ganz gut wie die Ruten so im Angelbetrieb arbeiten.

Oder halt nen guten Händler finden der paar rum stehen hat,aber du machst das schon.  

lg


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (6. März 2019)

Hi !
Da ja hier die geballte Kompetenz für Ruten jenseits der 10 Meter anwesend ist, hätte ich auch noch eine Frage : Wer erklärt mir den Unterschied zwischen Pole und Muletto ??

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Ukel (6. März 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Ja Uwe kennt wohl jeder,ja kann mich immer nie von Tackle trennen,auch von gewonnen dingen... die stehen zwar meist nur rum aber was man hat ,hat man ^^


So eine Ecke mit passivem Rutenzeugs hab ich auch


----------



## Ukel (6. März 2019)

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Hi !
> Da ja hier die geballte Kompetenz für Ruten jenseits der 10 Meter anwesend ist, hätte ich auch noch eine Frage : Wer erklärt mir den Unterschied zwischen Pole und Muletto ??
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Poles sind die Kopfruten alle, ist nur der englische Oberbegriff. Muletto-Ruten sind günstige Zusatzruten, du hast z.b. eine hochwertige Kopfrute für die leichte bis mittelschwere Angelei gekauft und im Bündel hab’s dann noch eine Rute aus günstigeren Material für das schwere Angeln dazu. Die Kits dazu waren dann normalerweise untereinander austauschbar.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (6. März 2019)

Ah jetzt ja, vielen Dank für die Erklärung !  In den einschlägigen Foren taucht der Begriff zwar immer wieder auf, wird aber nirgendwo erklärt ....

tight lines
Tom


----------

